# betwixt und co.



## wanschaa (3. Aug 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich soll gerade was mit XML machen und ein Freund sagte mir, dass ich doch mal bei Jakarta schauen soll und mit die bewtixt lib laden soll, weils so isi sein soll  :? 

Aber leider geht das BEISPIEL schon nicht weil irgendwas fehlt oder so.
Im System.err von Eclipse kommt immer nur



```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/collections/ArrayStack
	at WriteExampleApp.main(WriteExampleApp.java:34)
Exception in thread "main"
```

und das obwohl ich alles aus dem Beispiel kopiert habe!!!!!!

IIIREE, wer weisssss was??????


----------



## bygones (4. Aug 2004)

hast du auch alle benötigten jars richtige eingebunden ?


----------



## Wanschii (4. Aug 2004)

Moin,
habe mir einfach betwixt 0.5 heruntergeladen und da war nur ein .jar drin + docu!!! Welche jar Pakete benötige ich denn noch? Gib es ein STANDARD jar was mit rein muss von Jakarta???? :?:  :?:  :?: 

Danke, CIAO Dave


----------



## Grizzly (4. Aug 2004)

So wie es aussieht fehlt Dir noch die Jakarta Commons Collections Bibliothek.


----------

